# Returned my 29er for a 26er



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

i bought a 2012 29er Marin Bolinas Ridge from REI and i returned it after a few weeks of riding it. i felt way too high and i kept falling off it.

so, today, for my birthday, i decided to spend a little more money and buy something that felt a LOT more comfortable to ride...

i got a 2011 cannondale trail sl 3

specs here:
Cannondale 2011 Trail SL 3 - Pinkbike.com

i really wanted a bike that would help me build my confidence in riding and not falling so much... i wanted something comfortable enough to sac up and ride trails faster and tackle obstacles instead of slowing down over obstacles and falling.


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

I rode my new 29 for the first time today, it is certainly a new kind of riding compared to a 26.  It felt very twitchy at times on the trail as I learned how to control the bike.

I still have my old 26 so I have that to fall back on when I feel like riding it.


----------



## dc2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had been riding a 26 since I started riding 4 years ago. I just got a 29er last week and I love it. I can't see going back. But I am in Fl and don't have too many big hills.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I started on 26, went 29 & am now back on a 26. You're not alone.


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm starting off on a 29er. Im not a tall guy and i feel perfectly at home on it. I dont have any experience on a 26 inch tire, although i'd like to ride one just to see what the difference would feel like.


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

-mogwai said:


> i bought a 2012 29er Marin Bolinas Ridge from REI and i returned it after a few weeks of riding it. i felt way too high and i kept falling off it.
> 
> so, today, for my birthday, i decided to spend a little more money and buy something that felt a LOT more comfortable to ride...
> 
> ...


So basically you saying, Its not the machine its the operator. Wish you luck with the new bike. Wear your helmet for safety.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats interesting. I never thought the wheel size would make someone fall. I would like to have a 26 just for comparisons sake. I really cant tell the difference since its been ~17 years or so since I rode a 26"er. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be kicking down to 650B from 26 then 29... the 26 feels tiny and the wheels just get stuck in ruts and roots too easy.. the 29er is sweet, but times it feels like a tank.. ridden a few 650b's and it's by far the best option for my ride style and body size...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

-mogwai said:


> i bought a 2012 29er Marin Bolinas Ridge from REI and i returned it after a few weeks of riding it. i felt way too high and i kept falling off it.
> 
> so, today, for my birthday, i decided to spend a little more money and buy something that felt a LOT more comfortable to ride...
> 
> ...


Not to be rude, but going faster and riding over things is exactly what a 29er lets you do. You choice to slow down was you not the 29er. Speed is your friend.


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats interesting that you felt too high up on the 29er. I actually feel more like I'm riding inside the bike (sort of in between the wheels, nearer to the bike's center of gravity) on my 29er, while I feel higher up, above the center of gravity on my 26ers. Do you think the frame sizing and cockpit configuration on your 29er were right for you?

29ers are definitely a different feel, and it took me 3 or 4 rides to be confident enough to ride aggressively on technical trails on my 29er. Now I am hooked and getting ready to sell my 26ers and build another 29er.

Either way, it's good that you found a bike you enjoy riding and are confident on...thats all that really matters.


----------



## budjev (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel the same way as webb-o.

I went from riding a 26" to a 29er Marlin.

I feel like i have more control of the 29 and i don't feel like a monkey ****ing a football, partly because i'm 6'5" 215#.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

webb-o said:


> Thats interesting that you felt too high up on the 29er. I actually feel more like I'm riding inside the bike (sort of in between the wheels, nearer to the bike's center of gravity) on my 29er,


+1

having said that, it did take a couple of hours to get used to the new steed (height, centre of gravity, longer wheelbase etc). and a couple of weeks to get the grips and saddle just right, but now I dont think I'd ever go back.......maybe I just got used to it, who knows.....

189cm @ 90kgs


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Call_me_Tom said:


> I started on 26, went 29 & am now back on a 26. You're not alone.


Me too Oh were're gonna get flamed for this! Me being 5'6" tall may have alittle to do with this.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

imo if you are shorter than 5'8 and do not have decent control over a 26" bike, you're going to feel really out of place on a 29er. 

I really love how my 29er rides and handles as I came from a 26" bike and always felt like a clown riding a kids bike. If you are falling off a bike it means you are either going too slow and falling due to loss of momentum or you lack control because you're riding a bike that is too big for your size.


----------



## KinGisPro (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 26 but I rode the Scott spark 29 elite it was amazing it made me not want to ride my bike anymore


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

talk about a downgrade. I bet he was leaning too far forward on the front wheel. on any bike with any wheel size, when you're attacking rough terrain you need to stand up and lean back. heres a good example. once i learned how to master this i could hang with the downhill bikes on my trail bike. Bikeskills.com: Steep Terrain - YouTube


----------



## Teshanek (Apr 1, 2012)

I heard a very simple comment the other day...something "new" comes out, 29er and we run like crazy to have it, leaving any common sense behind...anybody who is MTBing and is not at least 187cm tall (preferably even more), should stick to 26er...

riding a road bike with 28inches tyres is a different story, the riding posture is completely different...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

ride all sizes. Swap parts.Change tires.
...It's all magic.


----------



## Aepheme (Aug 1, 2007)

Think it depends a bit more on what kind of riding you do...

twisted trails w/ a smooth surface: 26er

cross-country and/or lots of roots: 29er


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I crashed my first time out on my 29er. Tight turn, sandy soil, too much speed. I could blame the wheel size but in the end, it was me that was having the issue.


----------



## chrisgavr (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm about to upgrade from a 26 to a 29. Hope that's not a mistake. It did feel nice riding on it in the parking lot though, haha


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Teshanek said:


> I heard a very simple comment the other day...something "new" comes out, 29er and we run like crazy to have it, leaving any common sense behind...anybody who is MTBing and is not at least 187cm tall (preferably even more), should stick to 26er...
> 
> riding a road bike with 28inches tyres is a different story, the riding posture is completely different...


So unless you're 187cm, 6'2" for those who don't speak euro, or preferably taller, you shouldn't be riding a 29er? Just curious, but what makes you believe this nonsense? 29" frames do not sit any taller than similarly sized 26" frames. Yes, the bars can't be adjusted as low as on a 26, but since the current trend has people running their bars stupid high anyway, this is a non-issue.


----------



## chrisgavr (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm exactly 187cm. But yes I don't think height should impact that much. The purpose of the larger tire is for utility. I'm sure it will be very different for me when I get on the trails, but hopefully I'll get used to it and find it to be a nicer size.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Teshanek said:


> I heard a very simple comment the other day...something "new" comes out, 29er and we run like crazy to have it, leaving any common sense behind...anybody who is MTBing and is not at least 187cm tall (preferably even more), should stick to 26er...
> 
> riding a road bike with 28inches tyres is a different story, the riding posture is completely different...


Huh? That is about the dumbest comment I have heard. I am 5'6" and am quite comfy on my 29er.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Aepheme said:


> Think it depends a bit more on what kind of riding you do...
> 
> twisted trails w/ a smooth surface: 26er
> 
> cross-country and/or lots of roots: 29er


This is simply not true. Either bike can be used on either type of trail with a competent rider on board. Stop pigeon-holing bike-types to trail types...this just keeps being proliferated on these boards by people who haven't spent enough time on either type of bike or have enough riding skill to have a meaningful opinion.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

heyyall said:


> I crashed my first time out on my 29er. Tight turn, sandy soil, too much speed. I could blame the wheel size but in the end, it was me that was having the issue.


Thank you for being honest. Positive rep!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> This is simply not true. Either bike can be used on either type of trail with a competent rider on board. Stop pigeon-holing bike-types to trail types...this just keeps being proliferated on these boards by people who haven't spent enough time on either type of bike or have enough riding skill to have a meaningful opinion.


X2.. it depends on the rider, his body and style and just simple mental preference.



heyyall said:


> I crashed my first time out on my 29er. Tight turn, sandy soil, too much speed. I could blame the wheel size but in the end, it was me that was having the issue.


heheh my very first 29er I actually won in a raffle, went riding with a bunch of friends the next day on a trail I knew a bit to well that had a lot of tight twisty spots. kept bumping trees with the front tire. You're brain learns to auto react to steering and such, and when switching out that much (the bike was not only larger tire but longer all around) it'll take a bit before you will compensate properly. 

the funnest thing was I hadn't cut the bars and there was a section with two trees on either side you needed to slip the bars through, I knew it was coming and wasn't sure if the bars would fit so I slowed down. both hands hit the trees and with the fingers on the brakes I was kinda trapped, was laughing so hard i couldn't even get my feet down and pick up the bike and move back... just sat there pressed against the trees laughing away!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

thomllama said:


> X2.. it depends on the rider, his body and style and just simple mental preference.


in my dirtbike life (where I lived for the last 10yrs), we would say "10% bike, 90% rider"
the best rider can punt my 6yr old's 20" wheel bike down a hill better that I could on my 29er, doesn't mean we're all out buying 20" wheel bikes

ride what you like and is comfortable, more importantly, ride to enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

cmg71 said:


> in my dirtbike life (where I lived for the last 10yrs), we would say "10% bike, 90% rider"
> the best rider can punt my 6yr old's 20" wheel bike down a hill better that I could on my 29er, doesn't mean we're all out buying 20" wheel bikes
> 
> ride what you like and is comfortable, more importantly, ride to enjoy :thumbsup:


yup... My Landlady from out on Long Island rides a cheapo Giant $300 bike and she still smokes me 90% of the time when we get together to ride... she is a gym teacher so she's more fit, but that's the point.. the bike has less to do with anything other than rider pref.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Aepheme said:


> Think it depends a bit more on what kind of riding you do...
> 
> twisted trails w/ a smooth surface: 26er


Once I made a few fit adjustments and learned how to ride it I'm faster throught the twisty stuff on a 29.

OP - Most important is to ride what *you* enjoy.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

The comparison of the Marin vs Cannondale is like comparing a twisting neck cracking chiro to a chiro than knows how to use a computer for assement/adjustment, LOL 
I have both the same bikes, a 2011 Specialized Epic Comp 26 and a 2011 Epic comp 29, same drivetrain, same wheels, same gears, tire size is the only difference when I compared them for cx I liked the 29er much better, for tight technical trails the 26 was better, I upgraded the 29er for racing, only changing the wheels on the 26 for my loaner/back up bike.


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

OP congrats on finding a bike you are happy with. This flippin wheel size debate has gotten out of control. Plain and simple, especially for a beginner, RIDE WHAT MAKES YOU FEEL CONFIDENT, doesn't matter the wheel size, doesn't matter the brand, doesn't even matter how much you paid. 

29ers, 26ers, 650b, fs, ht, SS, rigid, bmx, fixie, road, cyclocross they have one key thing in common, they help us live better lives. Just have fun and put the wheel size debate to rest already, ride what you want and let others ride what they want. Can't figure out what is the "best bike for you" GO TRY THEM OUT!


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

Why does so many fans for 29er and 26er fighting over this? Can a 29er run as easily in both pave road and off road? I was watch Cape Epic 2012 in YouTube and 29ers can do everything except tight turns. It less twitchy in rough terrain, can hold fast cruising speed and even planing to buy one because of these reasons. Though parts are an A#hole and I've seen a lot of rim breaking and twisting in races. Also how does it perform in 42 chain ring because I ride with all the time even with moderate climbs(road and off road)?


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

S_Trek said:


> Me too Oh were're gonna get flamed for this! Me being 5'6" tall may have alittle to do with this.


right, same with me... i'm 5'8". i think that has a little bit to do with my preference towards a 26er.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

-mogwai said:


> right, same with me... i'm 5'8". i think that has a little bit to do with my preference towards a 26er.


Speaking purely about HTs (I have not had any experience on a 29er FS), I am 5'6" and ride a 29er all day long. It doesn't really fit any different than the 26er I used to have. I actually have more standover on the 29er and the top is about the same length. Have you ever ridden a 29er that fit you?


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

well, i wanted to check in and report to everyone that i am absolutely in love with my bike. it's definitely increased my confidence in riding trails. i wasn't thrown off my bike at all over rocks or roots. i'd hit steep dips and wouldn't struggle to easily get up the other side. i love how light my bike is, how easy it is to handle, and how confident i feel riding it.

riding this cannondale trail sl3 is an absolute joy. finished close to 12 miles in 1:16 mins.

as i said before, i think i need to get better at riding overall before i can feel confident on a 29er. once i know what to look for in how i feel when i ride, i'll probably be better suited to get a 29er. but until then, i'm absolutely in love with this 26er cannondale.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Speaking purely about HTs (I have not had any experience on a 29er FS), I am 5'6" and ride a 29er all day long. It doesn't really fit any different than the 26er I used to have. I actually have more standover on the 29er and the top is about the same length. Have you ever ridden a 29er that fit you?


i rode a 17" 29er and it still felt high. i rode a small and i felt too big for the bike, even though the height was right.


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

-mogwai said:


> well, i wanted to check in and report to everyone that i am absolutely in love with my bike. it's definitely increased my confidence in riding trails. i wasn't thrown off my bike at all over rocks or roots. i'd hit steep dips and wouldn't struggle to easily get up the other side. i love how light my bike is, how easy it is to handle, and how confident i feel riding it.
> 
> riding this cannondale trail sl3 is an absolute joy. finished close to 12 miles in 1:16 mins.
> 
> as i said before, i think i need to get better at riding overall before i can feel confident on a 29er. once i know what to look for in how i feel when i ride, i'll probably be better suited to get a 29er. but until then, i'm absolutely in love with this 26er cannondale.


You probably had a poorly fit 29er and now you have a properly fit 26er. *It's the fit, not the tire size.*


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

JasonCz said:


> You probably had a poorly fit 29er and now you have a properly fit 26er. *It's the fit, not the tire size.*


to me, it seems like the physics of the tire size would matter more when it comes to being able to be balanced on the bike when you slide off obstacles, like roots or rocks, as well as being able to better handle turns.


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

-mogwai said:


> to me, it seems like the physics of the tire size would matter more when it comes to being able to be balanced on the bike when you slide off obstacles, like roots or rocks, as well as being able to better handle turns.


I'm unclear about how a 26 tire allows someone to be "balanced" better.

I would wager that the standover height, reach, seat height, etc. were not the same between the two bikes he has tried.

It would have been more telling if the OP would have tried a 29er from a different manufacturer or at least a smaller size before coming to the conclusion that a 26 is better for him.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

This could certainly be the case for not buying a bike at a multipurpose retailer over buying a bike at a bike shop (which I am assuming you did with the Cannondale). Many times the same person selling you a bike at REI is later selling someone trail running shoes or backpacks or a jog bra. They are loosely versed in bike fit but are going to be as competent as a dedicated bike shop will be in assessing your fit to a bike. 

Not that buying a bike at REI is a bad thing but at your height your are definitely in the Small 29er field and depending on the bike a small might seem to large as well. 

On a properly fitted bike the wheel size doesn't matter. My 5'6 wife ripped on her 26ers and rips on her 29er and is comfortable and competent on both. 

Glad you found a bike that fits you because a proper fitted bike rides better over everything and faster than any poorly fitted bike!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Speaking purely about HTs (I have not had any experience on a 29er FS), I am 5'6" and ride a 29er all day long. It doesn't really fit any different than the 26er I used to have. I actually have more standover on the 29er and the top is about the same length. Have you ever ridden a 29er that fit you?


For me it felt very slow to turn with more effort than the 26


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

S_Trek said:


> For me it felt very slow to turn with more effort than the 26


Could that have not been due to stem/handlebar lengths? Were they the same or close?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Could that have not been due to stem/handlebar lengths? Were they the same or close?


I wish, I have a bunch of stems from 50-100+mm different hights.
I try to fine tune everthing. Cant leave anything alone

Looking at a 650 now


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

29r's a solution to problems
i don't have.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Im waiting on my wife to pick up her fuji outland 29er. Ill ride both on the same trail the same day then throw my hat in the ring. To be honest, the only reason i DIDNT buy a 29er is at the time my budget didnt allow the extra $500.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I think when you say "falling" you mean crashing. If you're constantly crashing I think the problem is that you're riding trails that are too hard for you. I take it that you're a beginner rider, if that's the case you might want to start off on flatter trails and get a good feel for the bike before you move onto something more technical with rocks/roots/ruts. 

Technically a 29'er is better at going over obstacles, so in your case the problem is you, not the bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

herbn said:


> 29r's a solution to problems
> i don't have.


You don't have to have a 'problem' with something to find a better way to do it


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

herbn said:


> 29r's a solution to problems
> i don't have.


I never thoght I had problems riding a 26. Then I got on a 29.


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

I absolutely love that the 29'er guys can't just let the OP enjoy his 26'er. News flash: NOT EVERYONE LOVES THE WAY A 29'ER FEELS!!!

I test rode many bikes last summer in both 26" and 29". Guess what... I preferred the feel of the 26" bikes every time (and I'm 6'2", how can it be???). 

Contrary to the belief of many, no one bike fits all or is the best at everything. That's why there are options. People need to ride what THEY like and stop trying to tell everyone else what they "should" feel comfortable on. 


Congrats on the Cannondale man! Get out there and put it to good use.


----------



## mbnoob (Apr 4, 2012)

roadmaster 29er is the beast


----------



## mbnoob (Apr 4, 2012)

i loooooooooooove it


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

CabinDweller said:


> People need to ride what THEY like and stop trying to tell everyone else what they "should" feel comfortable on.


Then I guess people should stop making threads about 26" vs. 29".

So far this has been a pretty constructive thread. Just a bunch of personal experiences.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeahyah I starts first bike 26 wheels and wents then 26 wheels and now rides 26 wheels.
I so happy.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

CabinDweller said:


> I absolutely love that the 29'er guys can't just let the OP enjoy his 26'er. News flash: NOT EVERYONE LOVES THE WAY A 29'ER FEELS!!!


A wise 29er rider once said (earlier in this thread)



FujNoob said:


> OP - Most important is to ride what *you* enjoy.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I have never heard so many people saying" 26ers suck, if you can't ride a
29er it's your lack of skills".
Ride what the hell you want, and let others ride what they want.
And the wisest thing I have seen in this thread so far is,
90% rider/ 10% bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

CabinDweller said:


> I absolutely love that the 29'er guys can't just let the OP enjoy his 26'er. News flash: NOT EVERYONE LOVES THE WAY A 29'ER FEELS!!!
> 
> I test rode many bikes last summer in both 26" and 29". Guess what... I preferred the feel of the 26" bikes every time (and I'm 6'2", how can it be???).
> 
> ...





Loudviking said:


> I have never heard so many people saying" 26ers suck, if you can't ride a
> 29er it's your lack of skills".
> Ride what the hell you want, and let others ride what they want.
> And the wisest thing I have seen in this thread so far is,
> 90% rider/ 10% bike.


The op comes on and blames the 29er for his falling etc.. All I've seen people do is politely mention that it's not the wheel size, it the OP skill level or a improperly sized 29er vs. a properly sized 26er.

I don't see any attacks, just people trying the help the OP understand the causes instead of sticking with the incorrect belief that the 29 wheel size is the problem.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Not gonna get in a war again over something this silly, if you go back
through the postings it sounds like "SOME" people are trying to sell him on a 29er.
At least thats what it seems like. Haven't heard anyone say" Well that's too bad you didn't
like it, enjoy the one you purchased". It is a shame, as I just went for a lengthy ride today
on a Scott 29er, and enjoyed it. When I returned to my LBS there was no pressure, and no
one telling me I had to get with the times and sell my 26er and get the 29er. Just seems
like the 29er crowd is a tad pushy on the wheel size.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

why did you make a thread about your choice to return to a 26" bike? because you knew you would get heckled for it? do you fancy yourself a persecuted minority? I was planning a 29er pogrom on the inferior 26" race, but it seems like you're onto us, so foiled again!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> why did you make a thread about your choice to return to a 26" bike? because you knew you would get heckled for it? do you fancy yourself a persecuted minority? I was planning a 29er pogrom on the inferior 26" race, but it seems like you're onto us, so foiled again!


That's not directed at me, is it?


----------



## CrushJeeper79 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the opinion guys. I'm in the process of buying a new bike and deciding between a 26er and 29er. I'm a tall guy though 6'5.


----------



## CrushJeeper79 (Apr 5, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Not gonna get in a war again over something this silly, if you go back
> through the postings it sounds like "SOME" people are trying to sell him on a 29er.
> At least thats what it seems like. Haven't heard anyone say" Well that's too bad you didn't
> like it, enjoy the one you purchased". It is a shame, as I just went for a lengthy ride today
> ...


Yeah the whole 29er vs. 26er thing is a bit annoying. The bottomline is guys have been mountain biking up down left and right for 30+ years on 26ers.


----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm built for a 29er. 6'2"...190 lbs...33" inseam.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

why has this turned into a tire size debate again?and why hasnt anyone asked the REALLY important question what color was the old bike and what color is the new bike?Everyone knows green bikes are faster than the rest so as the bike color gets closer to green the bike gets faster,nothing to do with wheel size fit or rider skill at all.This is fact! and as proof im way faster on my green fs 29er than i was on my silver ht


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

someone please lock this. claiming one wheel size is inherently superior to another is stupid, but starting a thread because to make a point that you're bucking a trend is also a waste of space.

I am going to start a thread about how I traded in my cycling helmet for a hockey helmet. they are so much better?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I like both and I haven't even rode a 29er ever yet lol.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

fast540 said:


> why has this turned into a tire size debate again?and why hasnt anyone asked the REALLY important question what color was the old bike and what color is the new bike?Everyone knows green bikes are faster than the rest so as the bike color gets closer to green the bike gets faster,nothing to do with wheel size fit or rider skill at all.This is fact! and as proof im way faster on my green fs 29er than i was on my silver ht



































mack_turtle said:


> someone please lock this. claiming one wheel size is inherently superior to another is stupid, but starting a thread because to make a point that you're bucking a trend is also a waste of space.
> 
> I am going to start a thread about how I traded in my cycling helmet for a hockey helmet. they are so much better?


not busting your a$$, but,.. who cares? let them debate it, argue what ever,... if it bothers you just stop reading the thread and move on to something that interests you... it's a stupid forum, you're going to get all kinds .. lower your blood pressure and just laugh at some of the dumba$$ comments!! :thumbsup:


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> This could certainly be the case for not buying a bike at a multipurpose retailer over buying a bike at a bike shop (which I am assuming you did with the Cannondale). Many times the same person selling you a bike at REI is later selling someone trail running shoes or backpacks or a jog bra. They are loosely versed in bike fit but are going to be as competent as a dedicated bike shop will be in assessing your fit to a bike.
> 
> Not that buying a bike at REI is a bad thing but at your height your are definitely in the Small 29er field and depending on the bike a small might seem to large as well.
> 
> ...


the bike guys at rei are ONLY bike guys. they've got decades of experience riding, fixing, and knowing bikes. it could just be that the geometry of the bike wasn't for me and that it was too tall or something. whenever i rode it around in the parking lot (i know it's not quite the trail, but it's all i had available when testing the bike out), it felt great. then, they fitted the bike for me. they actually fit it for me twice (the second time, the guy flipped the stem negative to help me feel more comfortable riding the bike).

what the consensus seems to be is that the wheel size doesn't matter, the bike does.

so far, i LOVE my new bike. it's ridiculously fun to ride and i have so much control over it and it doesn't throw me off.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

JasonCz said:


> I'm unclear about how a 26 tire allows someone to be "balanced" better.
> 
> I would wager that the standover height, reach, seat height, etc. were not the same between the two bikes he has tried.
> 
> It would have been more telling if the OP would have tried a 29er from a different manufacturer or at least a smaller size before coming to the conclusion that a 26 is better for him.


because of gyroscopic motion. in order to improve stability, speed would matter more for a 29 than a 26. seeing how i'm not advanced enough to be confident enough in my riding to just blaze the trails and zoom over obstacles, being thrown off of the bike because of sliding sideways off of roots and rocks would be an issue.

the ultimate factor, it seems, however, is my center of gravity while riding the bike. on the 29er i had, my center of gravity wasn't low enough.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

CabinDweller said:


> I absolutely love that the 29'er guys can't just let the OP enjoy his 26'er. News flash: NOT EVERYONE LOVES THE WAY A 29'ER FEELS!!!
> 
> I test rode many bikes last summer in both 26" and 29". Guess what... I preferred the feel of the 26" bikes every time (and I'm 6'2", how can it be???).
> 
> ...




thanks man. i intend to


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

roblee said:


> Yeahyah I starts first bike 26 wheels and wents then 26 wheels and now rides 26 wheels.
> I so happy.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> The op comes on and blames the 29er for his falling etc.. All I've seen people do is politely mention that it's not the wheel size, it the OP skill level or a improperly sized 29er vs. a properly sized 26er.
> 
> I don't see any attacks, just people trying the help the OP understand the causes instead of sticking with the incorrect belief that the 29 wheel size is the problem.


this is kinda how i see it as well. i'm not taking anything personally... just constructive advice and knowledge from more experienced riders.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> someone please lock this. claiming one wheel size is inherently superior to another is stupid, but starting a thread because to make a point that you're bucking a trend is also a waste of space.
> 
> I am going to start a thread about how I traded in my cycling helmet for a hockey helmet. they are so much better?


um... it doesn't need to be locked. i didn't start the thread to make a point that i'm "bucking a trend". the point of my post was that i was extremely happy with my new bike and even though 29ers are the new must-haves, apparently, the 29er i chose wasn't right for me and my new cannondale fits me like a glove and i couldn't be happier with my choice.

i don't see how you're seeing it in a different, more negative light.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I own a 29er hardtail Trek X-Caliber with Easton Haven 29 wheels and a few other upgraded parts. I changed out the stem and bar to fit me and my riding style better (short stem, wide bars). I changed out the saddle for one that felt better to me.

I also own a Pivot Mach 5.7 where I've done the same.

With a few component swaps, both bikes fit me great, and both ride great. I must be crazy, because I like the 29er AND the 26er! While I think the 29er is great for a cross country hardtail, and can shred pretty fast on it... I absolutely love the Mach 5.7 for ripping technical terrain and getting airborne. This bike is great for pumping the terrain and throwing into the corners. I regularly switch between them depending on the trail. Each is a different weapon for a different purpose. They each have their strengths and weaknesses.

*Why does it have to be one or the other? * Do people build houses with only 1 tool?

I'm pretty sold on the 29er for hardtails (they just beat you up less and are easier to ride), not quite sold for full suspension bikes, personally. I'd love to try the new Santa Cruz Tallboy LT though. My only concern is I'd be on auto-pilot mode. I like feeling more connected to the trail and driving through terrain. I like being a more active participant. A full suspension 29er with that much travel would just be monster-trucking everything [I think], and 29ers are still somewhat awkward for me to jump compared to a 26" bike. Not saying I can't do it or it can't be done, but I'm more comfortable jumping the smaller wheeled bike. Ultimately, there's no replacement for suspension for certain circumstances, and they are just now coming out with longer travel 29ers and longer travel 29er forks.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I couldn't decide 26 or 29... so I went with both.... granted the 4.5" tire is taller then a "29er"... ;-)










everyone has what they like... and different bikes will feel different... but as for height unless the BB height is different it shouldn't be any higher or lower then a 26er or 650b bike...

but 29er wheels do make sense for some people... I have the same frame as this (but running it with 700x38 tires)... it's just so much easier to endo when you are so much higher then the hubs like this bike... 









I still really want to experment with a 69er (29 up front 26er in back)... bassicly take a 100mm travel 26er bike, get a shorter fork and toss on a 29er (keeps the geometry all in check with the taller front wheel)... but you don't get the tire volume out back with the 26er


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

donalson said:


> I still really want to experment with a 69er (29 up front 26er in back)... bassicly take a 100mm travel 26er bike, get a shorter fork and toss on a 29er (keeps the geometry all in check with the taller front wheel)... but you don't get the tire volume out back with the 26er


Trek had a 69er for awhile, the consensus was most people hated it. It rode like 2 different bikes and people couldn't get over how differently the front end felt from the back. What's the point of rollover efficiency on one wheel, if the other wheel hangs up in the same obstacle?


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

manabiker said:


> I sell Specialized bikes in Livonia Michigan, we give the best deals in the state.


always wanted to make it out to your shop... my family is from jackson so it's not THAT far... but i'm up there so rarely


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I find it funny that internet strangers can figure out exactly how someone rides improperly based on a short paragraph on how they don't like their new 29er. 

To each his own.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

VTSession said:


> I find it funny that internet strangers can figure out exactly how someone rides improperly based on a short paragraph on how they don't like their new 29er.
> 
> To each his own.


So you believe if you're a skilled rider going from a 26er to a 29er makes you all of a sudden start falling when you didn't before?

I'm currently on my first 29er, I can say it's taking some getting used to, but I didn't start crashing and falling from just changing my wheel size. It does point to a lack of skill, it's not meant as an insult.


----------



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been told that if you need to ride a size small 29" you should stick to a 26". The cock pit is to crowded in small. Going to a medium is better. I am 5'9" and 30" inseam. Oh and I want to switch from my 07' Scott scale 60 26" HT.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

-mogwai said:


> because of gyroscopic motion. in order to improve stability, speed would matter more for a 29 than a 26. seeing how i'm not advanced enough to be confident enough in my riding to just blaze the trails and zoom over obstacles, being thrown off of the bike because of sliding sideways off of roots and rocks would be an issue.
> 
> the ultimate factor, it seems, however, is my center of gravity while riding the bike. on the 29er i had, my center of gravity wasn't low enough.


On a 29, your center of gravity is lower in relation to the wheel axles, that's what makes it more stable.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

-mogwai said:


> i don't see how you're seeing it in a different, more negative light.


sorry, I did see it in a negative light that was not appropriate. I meet a lot of people with a chip on their shoulders about anything new, so they go around boasting and bragging about how they refuse to accept new things. these types often fit into the "retro grouch" category. some tried and true things are good, but some people are flat annoying when they make a point how successful they are at non-conformity. you're probably not one of them. enjoy your ride.

my first experience with 29ers was bad too. I bought a 18" Karate Monkey and it was awkward and hurt my back. I did some wheeling and dealing and replaced the frame with a 16" version and I have never looked back.


----------



## iwannafly (Apr 6, 2012)

just sold my 29 and getting a 26


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> So you believe if you're a skilled rider going from a 26er to a 29er makes you all of a sudden start falling when you didn't before?
> 
> I'm currently on my first 29er, I can say it's taking some getting used to, but I didn't start crashing and falling from just changing my wheel size. It does point to a lack of skill, it's not meant as an insult.


I readily admit to my lack of skill. It's why I got the 29er in the first place. I thought it would make riding easier. For me, however, that did not seem to be the case.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

blunderbuss said:


> On a 29, your center of gravity is lower in relation to the wheel axles, that's what makes it more stable.


That was definitely not the case for me on this particular bike. It must not have fit me well.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

After seeing this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/moratorium-26-vs-650b-vs-29-threads-779906.html

I thought this one was locked. So...........no pics? You know. Pics or it didnt happen. 

Edited for broken linkey thingy


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

blunderbuss said:


> On a 29, your center of gravity is lower in relation to the wheel axles, that's what makes it more stable.


That was definitely not the case for me on this particular bike. It must not have fit me well.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*29 er*



-mogwai said:


> i rode a 17" 29er and it still felt high. i rode a small and i felt too big for the bike, even though the height was right.


Frame size depends on inseam for me. I am on my second 29er the first being a Rockhopper and current a Stumpjumper. Both were 15.5 frames and I love the way both of them feel and fit. Any bigger frame and I would be uncomfortable with standover and toptube length.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

WTF is a Chiro?

is it a mythical mexican man-lizard that disgruntles cyclists?...or a tasty fried bread w/ sugar and cinnamon?
:skep: 

and I though rockcrusher put a moratorium on 26 vs 29 vs 650b threads...or maybe that was only in the 29er section...




when i come back from enjoying my Ovila (yah figure it out)....i want to laugh...

dammit.....because my kids have colds and they are making me miserable....


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Lord, if I am that senile at 66 please see it fit to smote me.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

CHUM said:


> WTF is a Chiro?
> 
> is it a mythical mexican man-lizard that disgruntles cyclists?...or a tasty fried bread w/ sugar and cinnamon?
> :skep:
> ...


It means Chiropractor. Bone doc, whatever.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I just wish I could wheelie as far as when I was younger! Do you think if I started practicing again I could go long ? Just askin.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Depends on how young you feel, anything is possible.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

manabiker said:


> If you look at the posters after AZ you'll see the green crew looking to up their green dots, they attack anyone outside the box, *I only said what I felt about a ad that shouldn't be here*, the defended myself, the green seekers keep us from hearing from the many lurkers that don't post and if they do they start out with, please take it easy on my or something to that effect, isn't there a classified section, *why should I have to read about a rookie chiro, and his ads*, I wouldn't ad my shop, in signature or a ruse, its a forum. I've been attacked by many of the green patrol since I came here because I don't think like them, I never will, they are a team of fools. that keep real posters at bay. Those lurkers have new and interesting things to say that we will never hear. Call that bitter if you want but it seems the green patrol are the bitter ones.
> My pasture is full of trees and roots, I love it. I ride 3 to 4 days a week, race on the week ends, and do pretty good, if you consider 5 awards, one class overall, in 4 races good, last year. When this clavical heals I'll be back out there, hopefully by the 29 of April for my first race of the year. I don't neg or rep either, Happy Trails


umm....i'm about 99.9% sure it's OK to link to your business as long as it not a specific item...or you are not trying to sell product/services...

Now I gotta read this whole goddamn thread to see if what you say is true.

if you are out of line you probably want to apologize to the cat (only if you feel like it) - if he is out of line his sig goes...

fair?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> Depends on how young you feel, anything is possible.


Hijack Fail. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## -mogwai (Feb 28, 2012)

BACK TO THE THREAD AT HAND:

in the future, once i'm a lot better at riding trails and have a lot more confidence (and more money), i'll definitely try my hand at a 29er again.

so far, this bike has done nothing but boost my confidence. i love how light it is and how how low my center of gravity is on it.

i think part of the problem with the 29er i had (aside from the high center of gravity) was my tire pressure. i think it mighta been a little too high and i would bounce or slide off rocks and roots and it would aid in my getting thrown off the bike.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I was on my 29er for nearly 5 hours yesterday and my neck is a bit tight this morning. Does anybody know who the best chiropractor is on the forum? I'm willing to travel 1500 miles.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have deleted all the off topic, flames and arguments that were off topic in this thread.

To the OP: Not everyone, general marketing aside, needs a 29er. Many many many people really enjoy riding their 26er. Just because it is the current dominant paradigm doesn't mean it is the right solution for you or anyone. 

As someone else said post picts of the new bike, because everyone likes to see a little new bike pron. Something we can all agree on!


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

29 inch wheels make it easier but not necessarily easy, trail choice is a huge factor in getting someone off to a smooth start in mtb'ing, start with smooth stuff. I feel like 29ers are less flickable and alot of fun little jumps and cross ups become more work with a bigger vehicle , also the long term durability bothers me ,i like wuarentees but it's nice not to use them to much.


----------



## spielnicht (Feb 2, 2007)

Getting back into the MTB scene after riding a road bike solely for 10 years, 29ers are new to me. I tried a couple of bikes over the past couple of weeks and came to the consensus 29ers aren't for me, so I'm building my own 26er. I guess riders find their own pros and cons for each.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> To the OP: Not everyone, general marketing aside, needs a 29er. Many many many people really enjoy riding their 26er. Just because it is the current dominant paradigm doesn't mean it is the right solution for you or anyone.


Well put. Different stroked for different folks.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I betcha the 650b guys are laughin their arses off at this thread. I would seriously like to try one out.


----------



## Yoman Johnson (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been thinking about a 29er... Can't pull the trigger on it though since my 26 works just fine.


----------



## Mikerichher (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice bike man, I was told that 29er were great bikes and I'm sure they are, but I guess it's all about preference.


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

For me, it was a toss-up between a new Trance X or Anthem X 29er. I went with the latter, and after only a week of ownership, I can confidently say I'm not looking back. 

With all the rooty riding in and around Toronto, there's no comparison.

Right tool for the right job, I suppose.


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

The 26 vs 29 debate is very confusing and adding even more stress to my buying decision. As if it's not bad enough that there are a zillion choices of bikes to buy.

I am going to hit some bike shops tomorrow and give a 29er a ride to see how I like it. I'm sure that it's a bit difficult to tell in a short ride in the parking lot, but better than nothing I guess. 

I'm 5' 7" and 150, so I would have assumed I only needed a 26, but from my research that I have done so far, a lot of people are saying that it doesn't have anything to do with size. 

I do a lot of pavement riding both to work and to the gym with some trail riding on the weekends, so I am not sure if one would be "better" than the other.


----------



## teachndad (Jun 6, 2006)

In February, I tried a 29er that was too big for me in Arizona on a rocky trail. (The owner was 6' 2"). This was on a short 20 minute ride. Despite the larger frame size, I had so much fun riding over rocks in the trail, I decided I had to go buy a 29er. The thing tractored over stuff I know would have hung me up with my 26er. I hadn't ridden a technical trail in over 3 years, and I still managed to ride well. 

Jump to 2 months later, and there's a used 29er in my back room, now. I have ridden it 3 times on technical trails and absolutely love it! It's a 15.5" frame and I am 5' 8.5" tall. I prefer technical terrain. Personally, I can ride up steeper grades and over bigger rocks than before. But, that's just me. 

Individual results may vary. 

I will never go back to a 26er. 

Maybe for those trying out a 29er, try to ride the same model in different sizes to see if there are any differences. 

If I may suggest that anyone who is on the fence about a 26er or a 29er contact a local mtb club, if one exists and explain the situation. Someone in the club is bound to be able to loan you one or the other size for a trial ride. That might help, and then you can meet some potential riding buddies in the process.

Happy riding on what makes you feel comfortable and happy. 

Cheers.


P.S. the OP mentioned that he bought his original bike at REI. REI has a very liberal return policy even with bikes. If you don't like it, then you can return it. I only found this out recently. I have never had to use this policy, however. I don't know if another retailer does this. Perhaps it would be a way to try a bike out over time and know you have an out, if it doesn't work for you. Research the details. Just a thought. 

SoCal Rod


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

RS1990 said:


> The 26 vs 29 debate is very confusing and adding even more stress to my buying decision. As if it's not bad enough that there are a zillion choices of bikes to buy.
> 
> I am going to hit some bike shops tomorrow and give a 29er a ride to see how I like it. I'm sure that it's a bit difficult to tell in a short ride in the parking lot, but better than nothing I guess.
> 
> ...


Hence the problem, take everything that is said with a grain of salt, only YOU can
decide what is right for you. Try ALL wheel sizes and get what you want and like.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

rockcrusher said:


> I have deleted all the off topic, flames and arguments that were off topic in this thread.
> 
> To the OP: Not everyone, general marketing aside, needs a 29er. Many many many people really enjoy riding their 26er. Just because it is the current dominant paradigm doesn't mean it is the right solution for you or anyone.
> 
> As someone else said post picts of the new bike, because everyone likes to see a little new bike pron. Something we can all agree on!


This is very true. One size wheel does not fit all.


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

I was shopping for a new bike and went to two LBS today and both of them basically said that they basically only sell 29ers anymore. All of the people working at both of them have also fully converted over to 29ers and all said that they would not be going back. 

I tested a couple of 29ers (just around the street quickly, so not the best test I know) and it rode well enough for me. I didn't notice any issues (though I did try a 15.5" and kept catching my toes when turning, no issue with the 17.5). Needless to say, I am 99% now getting a 29er.


----------



## shockrebuild (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking to upgrade to 29nr also good posts you guys.


----------

